# Prep community



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any Preppers/survivalists in Chicagoland area? Looking to network with like-minded freedom advocates in my area to share advice, ideas and coordinate meetings.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm an hour away!


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Which county are you in BrendaLee? We're in cook county a few miles north of will county. Are you a member of a network?


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

California right here!


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

How are you guys in cook county feeling about Preckwinkle?


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Orly51 said:


> Which county are you in BrendaLee? We're in cook county a few miles north of will county. Are you a member of a network?


Grundy, not a member of a network.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

PrickWrinkle is a brain dead tool taxing law abiding for crimes committed by gang thugs.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Orly51 said:


> Any Preppers/survivalists in Chicagoland area? Looking to network with like-minded freedom advocates in my area to share advice, ideas and coordinate meetings.


I hope you plan on bugging out.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Illinois here, well outside cook county, but unfortunately still in the state.


----------



## ic4urkids (Apr 12, 2012)

I am from where kane dekalb and mchenry counties come together now in wi but have family with another bol there


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

BillS said:


> I hope you plan on bugging out.


Only if necessary. My crew and I have a plan B and C if we have to get out. Ideally south of chicago. We'd like to meet others in our area to build on our numbers and share resources. There is power in numbers.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Staying put unless urgent but we are ready to bug out if necessary. Plan B and C if need be.


----------

